# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Спам и мошенничество в сети  >  Очередной развод с отправкой смс

## ScratchyClaws

На почтовый ящик @mail.ru упало письмо со ссылкой на http://blogs.mail.ru/mail/pro-roz/#F45C9B3E2999E89

на самом блоге картинка с текстом - 



Насколько я понимаю данная денежка просто свалится на кошелек хозяина блога.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## anatol81n

подмена номера отправителя смс вполне возможна..

----------


## Eele

ВКонтакте новый развод. Приходит сообщение от знакомого с просьбой проголосовать за него в каком-то конкурсе, отправив смс на номер  1171. Пишет что стоит всего 5 рублей. Очевидно это тоже трояны, отправляющие спам с зараженных машин. Фишка в том, что на этот раз нет ссылки. А смс на этот номер на самом деле стоит от 170 до 180 рублей...

----------


## Strange

Это уроды хотят на доверчивых денег получить. Вот сайт этого короткого номера:  :"http://": sms2wm.net/
Можно им в поддержку написать, чтоб тот номер заблокировали. Для этого необходим весь текст сообщения от "знакомого".

----------


## Eele

Вот полный текст:

Привет!!!, cлушaй....к тeбe мaльенькaя прoсьбa,я учaвствую в oдном кoнкурcе... я ужe на втoром месте в рейтинге!!!результаты будут через неделю... мне чуть-чуть не хватает смсок до первого места,победителю - приз телефон Nokia 8080 !!! С oднoгo нoмeрa нeльзя oтпрaвлять бoльшe oднoй cмcки!!!oтпрaвь cмс c кодoм 51 1365(прoбел между 51 и 1365 обязaт.) нa номeр 1171 oчень тeбя прoшу!! смс стоит всего лишь 5 р.!обязательно потом деньги верну! 53.497314453125

  Жалко неизвестно какой вирус у парня на компе сидит.

----------


## Strange

Поддержка биллинга сообщила, что в данный момент сообщения с префиксом 51 не будут уходить - его заблокировали за неоднократные жалобы.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

ещё вариант развода  -




> Здравствуйте! С вами связалась Администрация Mail.Ru. В связи с  
> небольшим сбоем в системе почты ваши
>   данные были немного повреждены. Настоятельно рекомендуем отправить  
> SMS с текстом: MB8CLU ID на номер 4446 для полного устранения сбоя. В  
> ответном сообщении Вам придет код активации для вашей почты, который  
> вы должны нам потом отослать. После этого вам придет ваш новый логин и  
> пароль. Если у вас не посылается письмо пишите на [email protected]
> 
>   Если вы не выполните это действие ваша почта будет удалена в течение суток.
> ...

----------


## Strange

Связался с биллинговым оператором, обслуживающим этот номер. Пообещали наказать шалунов.

Со мной связался представитель ресурса, на который в итоге падали деньги, и сказал, что текст сообщения не полный, после ID должны быть цифры. Если расылка повторится и ID появится, то вычислить злодея будет возможно. А так непонятно, подстава это или по недоумию рассылавшего.

----------


## Eele

Увидела в контекстной рекламе новый развод для наивных дурачков:

"Тебе скучно и нечем себя занять? Тебе кажется, что вокруг банально и неинтересно? Тогда ты пришел по адресу! Бери в руки свой сотовый и скорее отправляй на номер 1129 смску, после которой твоя жизнь станет намного ярче. Почему? Все просто: ты получишь на телефон вирус, который должен будешь переслать своим приятелям. Представляешь, сколько удовольствия ты получишь, когда их телефоны начнут глючить и выходить из строя. Тут уж точно не до скуки! 
Правила игры предельно просты:
Ты отправляешь на номер 1129 SMS со словом VIRUS и получаешь на свой телефон смертельную заразу. Не волнуйся, твой телефон вне зоны ее досягаемости, ведь бацилла полностью подчинена тебе. 
Посылай вирус всем своим товарищам и наблюдай. Скоро бацилла проникнет в каждую микросхему зараженного телефона и устроит там настоящий погром. Неожиданные включения и выключения аппарата, глюки, зависания, потеря данных, сбои в работе сотового, несрабатывающий будильник и прочие ужасы отныне ждут твоих приятелей. Вылечиться они смогут только отправив вирус кому-то еще. 
Как только ты пошлешь вирус другим, зараза покинет твой телефон. Через некоторое время ты с удовлетворением заметишь, что вирус проник в сотовый твоего товарища. Постепенно телефон начнет выключаться и включаться, когда захочет; телефонная книга будет недоступна, а номера в ней перепутаются; сообщения начнут самоуничтожаться и многое другое. Кто-то подшутил над тобой? А ты приколись над ним! 
- А как получить вирус на мой телефон? 
Послать смс-запрос со словом VIRUS на номер 1129. 
- А не заразится ли мой телефон?
Нет. Твоя бацилла подвластна тебе и не причинит вреда твоему телефону.
- Скольким людям я могу послать вирус? 
Это зависит только от твоего желания, фантазии количества знакомых. 
- Могут ли они отомстить мне, послав вирус обратно? 
Могут. Но только если успеют вылечить свой сотовый. Вирус почти мгновенно проникает в телефон, а потом медленно и не спеша разрушает его. 
- Как действует вирус?
Неожиданные включения и выключения аппарата, потеря данных, сбои в работе сотового, несрабатывающий будильник, вечно пропадающая связь, глюки дисплея, клавиши, отказывающиеся нажиматься, неработающая функция Т9, звонки, которые нельзя принять или сбросить и прочие ужасы отныне ждут твоих горе-приятелей. Представляешь свою таинственную и довольную улыбку, когда твои приятели начнут волноваться и искать причины поломок?
- Сколько стоит зараза? 
Ты платишь 75 центов без налогов и посылаешь вирус такому количеству людей, какому захочешь. Представляешь, скольким товарищам ты можешь сделать "подарок"? Это намного удобнее и выгоднее, чем готовить каждому приятелю индивидуальный "сюрприз". И гораздо оригинальнее! 
- Что я получу в итоге? 
Море удовольствия! Ты только что очень круто прикололся над товарищами. Так чего же ты ждешь? Получи свою бациллу и наслаждайся! 
- Какие операторы сотовой связи поддерживают распространение заразы? 
Послать вирус ты сможешь абонентам следующих сетей: 

МегаФон
Билайн
Теле2
Utel
БайкалВестКом
МОТИВ

- Зараженный телефон правда будет глючить или вы меня разыгрываете? 
Конечно, разыгрываем! Присоединяйтесь, разыгрывайте своих знакомых!"

  Будьте осторожны! Скорее всего вам придет вирус в ответной ссылке, заражающий ВАШ телефон. Да-да. А в лучшем случае не придет ничего.

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Eele это уже было, только достаточно давно. Просто как говорится все ворачивается на круги своя, так и мошенничество. Все идет в принципе по кругу через какието промежутки времени,выплывает вновь.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

пока лазила по сайтам вылезло окошко сайта  :"http://": prixewin.biz

на страничке картинка - 



Есественно путь к тарифам не ссылка а кусочек картинки, не поленилась, набрала в адресной строке - 




> МТС  258.3 руб. (RUR) без НДС
> Билайн  254.24 руб. (RUR) без НДС
> Мегафон (Кавказ)  150 руб. (RUR) без НДС
> Мегафон (Сибирь)  150 руб. (RUR) без НДС
> Мегафон (Дальний Восток)  150 руб. (RUR) без НДС
> Мегафон (Центр)  150 руб. (RUR) без НДС
> Мегафон (Урал)  150 руб. (RUR) без НДС
> Мегафон (Центр СФ)  150 руб. (RUR) без НДС
> Мегафон (Москва)  150 руб. (RUR) без НДС
> ...

----------


## ScratchyClaws

http://www.webpark.ru/comments.php?id=43580 статья про очередной развод

----------


## Jolly Rojer

На компе с которого снят скриншот явно  BHO ... от того и порнушка появилась в низу... этим людям явно в раздел помогите...

----------


## 53rG0

Вот кто то отправил с моей странички в одноклассниках
__________________________________________________  __
приветик...как делишки? чем маешся? слушай можешь мне помочь...дело в том что я учавствую в конкурсе, приз ноут! я на 2ом месте, мне нехватает пару голосов... чтобы проголосовать за меня нужно отправить SМS с текстом 434 47782 (пробел между 434 и 47782) на нум 1171,(Если не получится то на 1161) Если можешь отправь 2-3 sмs! Просто смс стоит 2 рубля всего! нехватает немного! обещаю если хочешь отдам деньги! Прошу очень!
__________________________________________________  ___
Как можно заблокировать номер или найти кто это сделал?

----------


## akok

Обратитесь в службу поддержки и смените пароль.

----------


## 53rG0

Пароль сменил конечно же, в службу поддержки одноклассников писал, они там стандартную листовку рассылают, про фишинг и бла бла бла(. Попросил у них ip адреса выдать с каких была рассылка - не помогли. Надо как то достать уродов спамеров, хотя бы их номер чтобы прикрыли, это же мошенничество... А так причину и не нашел почему взломали... Может есть у кого предположения?

----------


## rayoflight

*53rG0*
Предположения такие:платная регистрация с недавнего времени на этом сайте.
А вообще,сайт в последнее время превратился в помойку :Sad: 




> Очевидно это тоже трояны, отправляющие спам с зараженных машин


С чьих зараженных машин?

----------


## narik85

Такая программа действительно существует, лет пять назад качал ее с забугорного ресурса, пять смсок предоставлялось бесплатно, за остальное следовало прислать деньги, так вот в настройках можно было ставить любой номер(вплоть написать Beeline  просто взрывной инструмент в руках лохотронщиков), удалось даже прикольнутся над друзьями.
 Теперь о грустном, год назад скачал эту же программу зарегился, удивительная вещь  в базе данных там до сих пор хранился мой номер тела, пришлось регится на другой номер, регистрация прошла хорошо, но отправка смс отказалась работать, точнее на отправленные смски на номер отправителя приходили сообщения об ошибке, как я понял прикрыли то ли дыру в протоколе, то ли сам сервис в России.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

опять mail.ru (лидеры по количеству спама, имхо)



смс на этот номер как раз стоит $10

----------


## ISO

> смс на этот номер как раз стоит $10


А где можно узнать сколько стоит СМС на определённые короткие номера?

----------


## ScratchyClaws

например вот здесь

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## PavelA

Вот здесь есть:
http://www.i-free.ru/support/operators/

----------


## valho

а вот вроде из той же оперы примерно - *razbogatey.com*
после регистрации через пять дней входиш в аккаунт и там написано - 

*В связи с учащением попыток взлома аккаунтов, рекомендуем Вам пройти короткую процедуру аутентифицикации. Это необходимая мера для сохранности Ваших средств.
Система безопасности позаимствована у Яндекc Денег.

Чтобы аутентифицировать аккаунт, достаточно просто отправить смс с текстом "85yes" (все буквы латинские, без кавычек) на номер 5537 (5014 для оператора TELE2 и Мегафон-Поволжье)
Так в Базу Данных попадёт Ваш мобильный номер без последних двух цифр, это позволит Вам, в случае взлома, легко восстановить аккаунт.
Cтоимость смс компенсируется нами с выплатами.
Если в течении трёх дней не последует аутентификации, все заработки аккаунта, включая заработки от рефералов, сбрасываются на 0.

Просьба убедиться в согласии владельца номера, с которого будет отправлено сообщение.
В ответном смс Вы получите код, состоящий из пяти цифр, введите его в поле ниже и нажмите "ОК".

Если Вы хотите прервать участие в проекте и снять заработанные средства согласно правилам, отправьте смс с текстом "85new" (без кавычек) на номер 5537 (5014 для оператора TELE2 и Мегафон-Поволжье) затем введите полученный код в поле ниже
Запрос будет обработан в ближайшие сроки.*

                                                                                   стоимость sms 4.90 у.е.
Сайт имеет несколько своих клонов.

----------


## valho

А вот какое то извращение  :Shocked: , есть услуга sms-биллинга на *a1 ag re ga tor.ru* им нужно оплатить за пользованием сервиса, дают код который ставится на сайт, я так понял что кто то клиентов этой организации очень сильно развёл на деньги, поставили надстройку в браузер и для отключения просили послать смс стоимостью примерно 300 р. якобы от этого сервиса. Из прочтенного на вебмани, все 60 отзывов это на самом деле отрицательные - *advisor.wmtransfer.com/FeedBackList.aspx?url=a1help.ru#37790*

----------


## Hanson

незнаю, было такое или нет
в ящик в этот давно незаходил, а тут решил проверить



> Тема: Blocking your e-mail
> 
> От: "Administrator" <[email protected]>
> 
> Кому: ***@pochta.ru
> 
> Дата: 19 Ноябрь 2008
> 	в адресную книгу
> 	в чёрный список 	
> ...

----------


## valho

Вот ещё *terminal.tu2.ru* (второе зеркало - *quikc.onsite.ru*), бесплатный домен, бесплатный почтовый ящик на мэил.ру, снова дешёвенький развод.
Нужно скачать прогу, терминал, при инсталляции вылезает лицензионное соглашение что она принадлежит http://www.cyberplat.ru/
я с ними связался по скайпу, сказали что никакого отношения к ним не имеют.




> Удаленная вакансия по обработке платежей, оплаченных клиентами платежных терминалов. Т.е. обработка оплаты за телефон, оплата различных видов электронных денег, оплата по кредитам.
> Все что от Вас требуется, это проводить платежи при помощи программы, которую нужно будет установить на Ваш компьютер.                                   
> 
> Обучим, расскажем как и что делать, ничего сложного нет. Опыт работы не требуется. 
> ---
> В случае принятия Вами положительного решения по данной вакансии, Вам необходимо отправить бесплатную смс на номер 2896  
> с текстом следующего содержания:70+40298+Parol (без пробелов)  
> После чего, наша система сгенерирует пароль к программе и Вы получите его в ответном сообщении. Затем Вам потребуется написать нам на e-mail  номер терминала, который Вы увидите в самом верхнем левом углу после ввода пароля. Этот номер мы привязываем к биллинговой системе и Вы становитесь полноправным участником системы. 
> Останется только прочитать руководство пользователя, которое мы 
> вышлем на Ваш электронный ящик, где будет все подробно расписано как и что делать.

----------


## senyak

Еще один развод. хттп://wwvv.bot.nu/




> Уникальная программа-шпион в мобильном телефоне 
> 
> Как это работает:
> 
> Представьте, что мобильный телефон лежит в комнате на столе и в этот момент Вы можете позвонить на него, но в этом случае телефон не звенит и на дисплее ничего не меняется, экран выглядит так будто телефон находится в режиме ожидания, но в скрытом режиме поднимается трубка. Теперь Вы можете слушать все, что происходит в этой комнате через любой другой телефон. Т.е. телефон становиться как прослушивающий жучок. Чтобы это работало, вам достаточно закачать в телефон нашу программу SpyPhone-1 и указать в ее настройках «привилегированный номер» - только при звонке с этого номера трубка будет подниматься в скрытом режиме. Если на телефон будут звонить с других номеров, он будет давать сигнал и выполнять функции обычного телефона.

----------


## Гриша

Не работает сайт...

----------


## senyak

Да,  не так написал  :Smiley: . Поправил

----------


## DefesT

> 417285945. Autorization request: Здравствуйте. Я хакер из москвы, вчера мы с другом взломали мобильный сервер. Хочу рассказать вам про смс секреты!Которые мы сделали чтоб люди пользовались бесплатно!У операторов мобильной связи есть недочоты, сбои, на них мы сможем пополнить ваш баланс!(Мой друг андрей вставил програмку кторая помогает реализовать это)Для этоо нужно отправь СМС на номер 5537 с текстом 59758355Ровно через 10-15 минут вы получите на счет 600 рублей!(SMS бесплатна!)Это методика разработана мной и другом.Желаем вам побольше выжать денег с этих мобильный компаний!


 
Улыбнуло, кто хочет попробовать?)))

----------


## tralchik

Имел место такой развод. Новостная лента по середине экрана
при открытии Internet explorer и надпись; чтобы закрыть- пошли смс с текстом. Какие есть методы сберечь свои деньги

----------


## priv8v

> Какие есть методы сберечь свои деньги


раздел "помогите" и чтение доп. литературы на форуме....

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Вчера такое же пришло.

----------


## Damien

> Для этоо нужно отправь СМС на номер 5537


http://sms911.ru

здесь указано, что отправка на этот номер СМС выльется в 5$  :Smiley: 

на том же сайте:



> Если у вас есть жалобы, касающиеся работы какого-либо SMS-сервиса, подключенного к нашей системе, пожалуйста, свяжитесь с нами


Если сообщать о нарушениях - будут страдать именно мошенники т.к. завести такой короткий номер стоит денег.

----------


## imprg

У знакомого произошло. Долазился по интернету, подцепил триппер, который показал ему окошко, бегающее по экрану и закрывающее другие. На картинке той было написано, если хочешь, чтоб она убралась, отправь смс на короткий номер туда-сюда. Он вначале терпел, потом надоело - отправил. Окно не пропало, со счета слетело рублей 200 и счет ушел в минус. После чего начал звонить сослуживцам на работу (они в компе тоже 0) с вопросом, че ему теперь делать. Лох, фигли...

----------


## ScratchyClaws

из асяшного спама -




> Здарово дружище=)  Если ты не такой как все, если ты хочешь выделяться из
> серой массы, ты просто обязан стать V I P пользователем ВКонтакте, плюс к
> этому мы добавляем 150% к твоему рейтингу!
> Для этого нужно просто отправить 2 [СМС] сообщения с текстом
> id30259142 на короткий номер 1046 . Если смс не
> отправляется, тогда используй сервис с номером 1045, с таким же текстом. В ответном сообщении придёт пароль, который нужно ввести со своим паролем при входе вконтакт!
> Платное только первое сообщение.Остальные в течение десяти минут бесплатны,
> так что лучше отправлять сразу.
> 
> ...


стоимость смс на номер 1046 - $3, зато 1045 $1

и кстати если поискать, на этом 1046 ещё очень много лохотронов висит

----------


## valho

Интересно, зачем посылать спама если они мну и так уже знают. Только теперь шлют без сайтов где шли по три редиректа на всякие глупые ресурсы



> Сети супермаркетов Taste, требуются:
> директор, управляющие, администраторы, заведующие отделом, заведующие складом, бухгалтеры, менеджеры по персоналу, маркетологи, товароведы, повара, продавцы-консультанты, кассиры, промоутеры, официанты, бармены, экспедиторы, водители, охранники, грузчики, уборщицы.
> Если Вы хотите стабильной заработной платы, постоянного места работы, европейского отношения, тогда приходите к нам работать.
> Для записи на собеседование отправьте СМС на номер 3649, в тексте укажите  85taste
> 
> 
> Рекламное агентство полного цикла приглашает на постоянную работу -
> 
> начальник рекламного отдела;
> ...


В этом письме потом нашёл трояна Trojan.Webkit!html инфекция Exploit.ActiveX.7
http://securityresponse.symantec.com...100915-0239-99
Systems Affected: Windows 98, Windows 95, Windows XP, Solaris, Windows Me, Windows Vista, Windows NT, Windows Server 2003, Linux, Windows 2000

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Вчера на одном из варезных парталов интересную прогу для телефона обнаружил... и что надо сказать весьма полезную  :lol:  вот собственно ее описание:
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SMS - Шпион позволяет ловить чужие СМСки на лету. 
Вы хотите пошпионить? Вы хотите быть уверенны в своем партнере? 
Или же Вы Хотите посмеяться над друзьями? Тогда Вы пришли по адресу! Будьте в Курсе! Это Ваш сервис!

Твоя девочка часто пишет СМСки и говорит что подружке?
Когда ей звонит скрытый номер она уходит в соседнюю комнату и говорит что звонила подруга?
Хочешь проверить?...

- Элементарная установка двумя нажатиями клавиш 
- Моментальная доступность сервиса и всех услуг 
- Возможность читать все входящие и исходящие СМСки абонента 
- Наличие функции просмотра отправителя/получателя, включая его имя, как оно есть(как оно записано в записной книжке телефона на который установлена программа) 
- Полный режим стелс - то есть Отсутствие внешних признаков работы программы 
- Полностью анонимно – никто никогда не сможет понять, кто установил программу на мобильный
- Работа приложения в роуминге 

Реализована версия которая работает в режиме полной невидимки.
Мобильный телефон начинает передавать сообщения только тогда,
когда он находится в режиме ожидания. То есть когда меню его погасло и не
Нажимаются никакие клавиши. И пользователь соответственно ничего не подозревает.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Думаю купится на это наредкость много... вопрос в другом ... что получат после установки.

----------


## priv8v

ну чисто в теории дублирование смс возможно.
вот например предлагают вроде тоже самое (видимо это они и есть):
smstrap.com - реклама этого сайта много где встречается, очень много.

----------


## valho

> Думаю купится на это наредкость много... вопрос в другом ... что получат после установки.


Есть возможность как раз проверить  :Smiley: , а то касперский в последнее время не отвечает, другим лень отсылать (отправка смс с подменой номера) rapidshare.com/files/214039103/isms.rar.html
Когда кто нибудь из хелперов скачает удалите этот линк, не знаю чё там...тёмный лес один...

----------


## priv8v

а при чем тут отправка смс с подменой номера? откуда взяли ссылку?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## valho

> а при чем тут отправка смс с подменой номера? откуда взяли ссылку?


Лежит у меня на компике просто, не знаю куда девать похоже что могут быть вирусы, ссылка 7x7.com.ua/sms18/isms.rar

----------


## priv8v

я сейчас, к сожалению, не могу скачать файл и посмотреть, но по-моему формулировка "смс с подменой номера" практически гарантирует зловреда :Smiley: 
Но в программах выше смысл другой: поставить на смарт прогу и она будет дублировать смс на заданный номер (того кто поставил эту прогу) для того, что бы установивший ее контролировал всю переписку через этот телефон.

----------


## valho

Хорошо что телефоном не пользуюсь, так изредка, имхо бесполезная вещь  :Smiley:

----------


## priv8v

ну чисто в теории дублирование смс с помощью программы кому-то может быть очень нужно и полезно - имхо, если все так и есть (программа платная), то разводом это считать нельзя - главное выяснить работает ли она как сказано.

----------


## valho

Нашел  :Smiley:  вот здесь есть реклама  softforfree.com/programs/uphclean-12476.html



> Программа для отправки SMS с чужого номера, можно заменить номер отправителя и имя. Например : Агент-007. Для этого нужен только телефон. Прикольная вещь. 
> Совместима со всеми моделями телефонов. Инструкция внутри архива.


она там везде, на каждой странице и казино

----------


## priv8v

Так, ну если теперь переключиться на такой род программ (отправка смс с подменой номера отправителя - т.е указания там имени или другого номера).

Сразу скажу - такое и в теории и на практике *возможно*.
(Скажу даже больше - я пробовал отправлять себе sms с подменой номера отправителя. Естественно это платно, сервис называть не буду).

Но чаще всего спам с рекламой таких программ сыплет в асю - в основном там пинчи лежат по ссылкам на файлообменниках.
В инете бывает реклама таких бесплатных прог, чел ее качает, а там написано, что нужно заплатить за это удовольствие (или через вебманю или через отправку платного смс).
Также возможна установка на телефон троянца или программы, рассылающей смс на платные номера.

Программу по ссылке я пока проанализировать не могу, к сожалению :Smiley:  
И, соответственно, ничего про нее не могу сказать...

----------


## valho

Есть идея, у меня сосед очень любит выпивать и у него много друзей завелось которых он угощает а потом они у него по тихому телефон тырят, уже 9 раз стырили и один раз ему в электричке долбанули по башке, ну это сам виноват, в следующий раз поставлю ему подозрительные программки, всё равно одиннадцатый тоже пропадёт, не пропадать же добру просто так

----------


## oneGog

Тексты из iSMS  :Smiley: 



> * Господи Боже Великий Царю безначальный пошли Архангела Твоего Михаила на помощь рабам Твоим Защити Архангеле нас от всех врагов видимых и невидимых *
> 
> $ О, Господень Великий Архангеле Михаиле! Демонов сокрушитель, запрети всем врагам, борющимся со сной и сотвори их яко овцы, и смири их злобные сердца и сокруши их, яко прах перед лицом ветра. $
> 
> $$$  А У М ETERNAL Р А М SAMAEL Х Р И М SATAN Х У М MIDIAN Ш Р И М $$$

----------


## priv8v

кто-нибудь поковырял isms? имхо, там для отвода глаз просится указать кому отправлять, от кого и текст - все равно вместо этого уходят платные смс в зависимости от страны.
(я чуть поковырял, но очень быстренько и потому не уверен)

----------


## oneGog

Так и есть. Погонял эту поделку на эмуляторе телефона.
telefon5.JPGtelefon6.JPG
В зависимости от выбранной в настройках страны смс, что бы вы там не набирали, уходят на номера
Россия    - 8355
Украина   - 4449
Казахстан - 4449
Киргизия  - 4449
Эстония   - 1206
Литва     - 1624
Латвия    - 1824
Израиль   - 4070

На эмуляторе, после выбора меню "Отправить", телефон предупреждает об отправке смс совсем не туда, куда вы якобы его собираетесь отправить (телефона адресата 1 111 111 11 11, а в предупреждении 8355) 
telefon1.JPGtelefon2.JPG
Наверное и на реальном телефоне должно быть предупреждение ? (Возможно это зависит от модели и программного обеспечения телефона.)

----------


## valho

На нокиа 6131 выводится предупреждение, на нём  примерно 0,95 у.е поэтому нажал кнопочку да, в ответ пришло сообщение - Извините, на балансе вашего телефона недостаточно средств.
В принципе и козлу было понятно что это, только не знаю отправиться ли после снятия денег на самом деле сообщение. Но 100 рублей это уж слишком. По моему просто развод.

----------


## surikov3040

> А где можно узнать сколько стоит СМС на определённые короткие номера?


У свердловского оператора "Мотив" есть для этого специальная страница
( http://www.ycc.ru/smsservtarif )/ Там указаны цены с НДС для каждого поддерживаемого номера. Прежде чем отправлять что-то я всегда заглядываю в этот список.

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> ну чисто в теории дублирование смс с помощью программы кому-то может быть очень нужно и полезно - имхо, если все так и есть (программа платная), то разводом это считать нельзя - главное выяснить работает ли она как сказано.


Согласен, например родителям с целью контроля детей школьников. Но дело в том как это реализовано и как использовать! К примеру: троян устанавливается скрытно может иметь руткит защиту и позволяет удаленно управлять машиной используется хакером. Remote administrator - устанавливается официально не содержит руткитов виден в системе есть служба оповещения о работе администратора- используется системным администратором. (усредненно конечно ... но цели схожи . Вопрос в том кто использует! Фактически разница только зависит от того  каким знаком обладает пользователь сего софта "+" или "-")

----------


## valho

tech-manual.ru



> База бесплатных инструкций по эксплуатации бытовой техники





> Для получения кода доступа к тексту инструкции для .......
> отправьте СМС с текстом #MANUAL 116831 на номер 4460
> Стоимость инструкции всего ОДИН доллар включая все налоги!

----------


## valho

У одной знакомой её знакомая по форуму в аське пишет



> 11/04/2009 (15:26 GMT  +03:00)
> Слушай тут такую классную акцию операторы сделали! Короче с 30 марта каждый абонент получает бонус на свой мобильный счет. лично мне уже дали бонус - 291 рубль! Чтобы получить бонус надо отправить смс с текстом: gett s291 на номер 6008. За смску у меня сняли 3.5 рубля, так что даже если вдруг что-то не получится - ты почти ничего не потеряешь. Жаль, что только один раз можно получить бонус


Она с неё связывается и та ей говорит, что от неё её детям тоже такое приходит  :Cheesy:

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Однозначно прямая дорога в раздел Помогите!
"Правила" - http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=1235 и собственно сам раздел "Помогите" -  http://virusinfo.info/forumdisplay.php?f=46

----------


## valho

kiss-test.ru



> На сколько классно ты целуешься?
> Пройди тест и узнай правду! Тест подходит и для девушек и для парней





> Отправьте SMS с текстом 867272 на номер 4460


Снова всё тот же номер...



> Стоимость sms зависит от оператора - от 3 до 17 рублей/сутки в национальной валюте без НДС
> Доступ в раздел скачивания предоставляется на 15 суток


Снова мне в воте поставили минус, а зря...
а тэги мну воще убили



> тест на поцелуюи, как равильно целоватьться, как научиться целоваться, kiss test, поцелуи взасос, целовать, поцелуи, тест, тесты психологические, скачать тест, тест онлайн, тесты девушкам, пройти тесты, тест девочек, психология тесты

----------


## valho

> ну чисто в теории дублирование смс возможно.
> вот например предлагают вроде тоже самое (видимо это они и есть):
> smstrap.com - реклама этого сайта много где встречается, очень много.


 Много таких клонов встречал, а вот на анлицком впервые
antiterroris.com



> SMS Spy
> Get Your Free 30-Day Trial!
> 
> Do you want to test your partner or just to read somebody's SMS? This program is exactly what you need then!  It's so easy! You don't need to install it at the mobile phone of your partner. Just download the program and you will able to read all SMS when you are online. Be aware of everything! This is an extremely new service!


И что то он весь красный



> 16.04.2009 hpHosts     Шпионское или рекламное ПО I Engaged in the distribution of malware.
>  27.03.2009  DNS-BH    Вредоносное содержимое, вирусы I Appeared on malware domain blocklist.
>  23.03.2009 Malware Domain List Вредоносное содержимое, вирусы I Appeared on a list of malware distributors.


---
Если онлайновым сервисом просканить файлик который они там предлагают то будет так -
avast!  	1.0.8  	N/A  	090415-0  Win32:WalDrop 
Avira AntiVir  	2.1.12-151  	7.9.0.143  	7.1.3.59 TR/Crypt.ZPACK.Gen
BitDefender  	7.81008  	7.24830  	2846665 Trojan.Waledac.Gen.1
F-Secure  	1.10  	6392  	2009-04-16_03 Email-Worm.Win32.Iksmas.all [AVP]
Kaspersky  	5.7.13  	1853612  	16-04-2009 Email-Worm.Win32.Iksmas.all
Sophos Sweep  	4.40.0  	2.85.0  	4.40 Mal/WaledPak-A

---
Отлично, теперь у мну есть одна из коллекций относящихся к kido  :Smiley: 
---
Оказывается это только начало всего этого безобразия
http://www.f-secure.com/weblog/archives/00001658.html
terrorismfree.com
terrorfear.com
terroralertstatus.com
globalantiterror.com
cherishpoems.com
boarddiary.com
blogsitedirect.com
blogginhell.com
bestblogdirect.com
antiterrornetwork.com
antiterroralliance.com
whocherish.com
и т.д.

----------


## NMF

Вы видели очередной "развод" одноклассников.ру по поводу платных смайликов? Пора обозначать этот сайт как: "Этот сайт может нанести вред вашему кошельку" ))))

----------


## valho

Видимо не очень много видывал на свете:
antikredit.vipcentr.ru



> Как не платить кредит. Как избавиться от кредита.
> ...
> Что делать, если платить по кредиту уже нет никакой возможности? Или активировали кредитку и в первый же месяц от полученного счёта волосы на голове встали дыбом? У вашего банка один ответ на все ваши вопросы - Платите! Так ли это? НЕТ, конечно, нет. Банк- это такая система, которая нацелена только на получение прибыли и только прибыли. И любой служащий банка является наёмным рабочим, который обязан давать консультации только в рамках вашего договора с банком. Так что же делать? Банк звонит и пугает сначала штрафами, потом расторжением договора и выставлением полной суммы задолженности, а потом и судом.
> 
> Этот проект для тех, кто по тем или иным причинам потерял свои доходы, и не может продолжать платить свой кредит. Практика показала, что люди по-разному реагируют на такую ситуацию. Кем-то движут эмоции, кем-то расчет, а кто-то просто надеется на «авось». Как же необходимо поступить во избежание всех рисков? Многие из финансовых и юридических рисков заемщики также недооценивают. Либо просто не владеют информацией.
> 
> Спешим вас обрадовать. Вы оказались одним из немногих, который сможет владеть и использовать информацию, за которую банки отдали бы очень большие деньги, лишь бы она не распространялась среди заемщиков. 
> Чтобы получить информацию, нужно послать смс на короткий номер и получить пароль доступа.


dostup.smspartner.ru/send.php?id=87961&url=1



> Отправьте на номер 2810 текст следующего содержания:
> 70+87961+101
> 
> После отправки Вы получите SMS со ссылкой, по которой необходимо будет перейти.
> 
> Стоимость отправки сообщения в рублях: 254.24
> 
> Cимвол "+" обязателен. Стоимость указана без НДС.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## honda

Люди знающие подскажите где можно найти ответ на следующий вопросик.
При загрузке Win XP SP2 вылетает окошко с просьбой отправить СМС на указанный номер (загрузки рабочего стола не происходит и в операционной системе при этом ничего нельзя сделать). Как избавиться от данного сообщения?

----------


## Arkadiy

> Люди знающие подскажите где можно найти ответ на следующий вопросик.
> При загрузке Win XP SP2 вылетает окошко с просьбой отправить СМС на указанный номер (загрузки рабочего стола не происходит и в операционной системе при этом ничего нельзя сделать). Как избавиться от данного сообщения?


Вот здесь есть чуть побольше информации
http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=12248

А так то в раздел Помогите, при этом выполнив правила http://virusinfo.info/pravila.html

----------


## Банщик

Сегодня прилетело в icq от одногруппника:


> Приветик! Помоги мне выиграть телефон!!! Проголосуй за меня, отправь смс на номер 6008 с текстом liskb2888 Подробности позже расскажу  Я надеюсь на тебя, не подведи

----------


## Torvic99

Мне вот тоже по аське прилетало




> Пpивeт!! У мeня к тeбe пpocьбa, пoмoги выгpaть Toyota Corolla я yчacтвyю кoнкypce..я ужe нa тpeтьeм мecтe в peuтингe... peзультaты будyт нa cл. нeдeлe... мнe caмую мaлocть нe xвaтaeт cмcoк дo пepвoгo мecтa !! С oднoгo нoмepa oднa смс! oтпpавь, пoжалуйста, SMS на нoмep 4161 с тeкстом XLM 0279 |мeжду |XLM и 0279| пpобeл|,oчeнь пpoшy тeбя!! цeнa cмc 10 рyб., пoтoм oбязатeльнo вepнy дeньгu! P.S в обратном смс придeт код скажи eго мне!


А вот еще сообщение якобы от друга




> Здравствуй. Слух... мне нужна твоя поддержка. Дело в том, что я учавствую в конкурсе MTV TOP. Главный приз поездка в Египед. Поддержи меня... отправь смс с текстом ttsmskod на номер 4161. Цена смс до одного доллара. Спасибо большое.

----------


## Simao

Ого, новая страна на карте мира образовалась ЕгипеД? Или это по Олбанскому? :Cheesy:

----------


## bolshoy kot

http://smscost.ru/number/4161/

----------


## willowasbest

Непопадалолись ли вот такое-"Отправьте смс 87654 на номер 7122" 
и как с этим бороться?

----------


## valho

На одном сайте где проверяют IQ и прочее потыкался, как обычно в конце нужно отправить смс и было написано что можно посмотреть стоимость help-cmc.ru оказывается "сущие копейки"

----------


## valho

> Непопадалолись ли вот такое-"Отправьте смс 87654 на номер 7122" 
> и как с этим бороться?


Случаем не такое?

----------


## valho

> ВНИМАНИЕ! У ауди центра “Холдинг” юбилей и на ваш номер выпал главный приз. Подр. 8909xxxxxxx или на audi-holding.ru C 11 до 16


Опять вроде начался развод с номерами где исходящий звонок стоит много бабла. Похоже сайт audi подставной.



> Современная *сисема* оплаты Яндекс-деньги.





> 5 лет в центре событий — Авто Центру Профиль *исполняется исполняется* 5 лет!


и т.д.



> 5 лет в центре событий — Авто Центру Профиль *исполняется исполняется* 5 лет


 надо же, исправлено уже  :Smiley:  мну плакаль

----------


## Infernal_lightning

Вчера подруга написала, что не может воспользоваться Интернет-сервисом по отправке смс от сатаны :Shocked:  я сначала совсем не поняла, про что она говорит, потом получила от нее линк: sms-satana.ru...Насколько я поняла, развод-то уже не новый, первые жалобы еще в марте на него пошли...Но, они теперь еще и вирус на телефон послать обещают :Wink:

----------


## Infernal_lightning

sms-angel.ru - собственно, тут и говорить нечего. Обещают, что:



> Ваш друг получит смс от своего ангела-хранителя!

----------


## Алексей 14

помогите мне кто-нибудь!со вчерашнего дня на всех моих браузерах высвечивается такая табличка :Kiss: *************Если рекламный модуль был вами установлен,но вы решили отказаться от подписки,то вам достаточно отправить смс на короткий номер,указаный нмже.Полученный код позволит вам удалить информер.
1.информер удалится автоматически через 30 дней.
2.бесплатный доступ к *****-видео архивам.
3.служба технической поддержки.

Чтобы удалить информер,отправте смс с текстом 87654 на номер 9800.
**************************************************  ******

Что делать? Табличка никаким образом не закрывается и сопровождает меня на всех страничках и сайтах. ПОМОГИТЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Torvic99

Ну так вам прямая дорога в раздел 


> ПОМОГИТЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 прочитав правила и аккуратно выполнив.

----------


## Oleg

Еще один развод:
Привет! Зацени, какую рекламку мне в центре оплаты дали
Mail.Ru преподносит вам подарок! Отправте sms с текстом +8585 на номер 4460 и получите в бонус акционные 5$ . Акция проводиться по обоюдному согласию всех мобильных операторов России. С Уважением, Администрация Mail.RU
И прикинь,пополнилось сразу ! Решил второй отослать,но более нече не пришло...пополняй пока работает)

----------


## JS_D

*Алексей 14*, Поймал тоже самое. Как смогу выложу свои логи. Если сделаете быстрей был бы признателен. Сам смогу не раньше конца недели.

----------


## Torvic99

На выходных в аську спамом прибило вот такое



> Отправитель: ICQ# 488531265
> Привет. Давайте вмести обанкротим наших операторов? Вы скажете, как это сделать? Ответ здесь простой: на станции сейчас серьезные сбои. Это сбои они сказали, по всему видимому сделают после лета… А вас сейчас есть возможность разговорить по мобильному телефону бесплатно (то есть у вас есть деньги на счету и вы будете говорить, а у вас просто не будут снимать деньги.) Эти сбои я думаю, после лета уже не будут работать, но сейчас у вас огромный есть шанс. И так, для этого нужно? 
> Если вы являетесь жителем  Россия, то  отправьте на номер 2895 текст, следующего содержания:
> 70+134321+5555. 
> Если вы являетесь жителем  Украины, то  отправьте на номер 4161 текст, следующего содержания:
> 70+134321+5555
> Стоимость  sms как у вашего оператора. Вам за эту sms придет насчет немного денег, в случае чего если у вас на счету будут копейки. Я проверял, у меня все работает. Советую попробовать, всё равно нечего не теряете.

----------


## Ilya_kirov

> Ну так вам прямая дорога в раздел прочитав правила и аккуратно выполнив.


 если можно, укажите пожалуйста путь в раздел!!!

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> если можно, укажите пожалуйста путь в раздел!!!


 http://virusinfo.info/forumdisplay.php?f=46

----------


## valho

> Привет, Роман , представляешь мою страничку взломали козлы какие-то и c меня cпам раccылают. Aдминиcтрация напиcала, чтобы мои друзья в одноклаccникаx подтвердили, что это действительно я, а не программа какая то, и воccтановили cтраничку. Подтверди c’мc’кой пожалуйcта что это я. Cлово _____ на номер хххх. Это беcплатно. Tолько обязательно, ладно, а то cтраницу удалят.





> времени мало, кароче услуга абсолютно бесплатна отправляешь смс на номер хххх с текстом w7722 пробел и любую цифру от 100 до 150, какую цифру напишешь столько денег на телефон и придет, у меня уже 320 рублей! попозже зайду расскажу до конца а пока пробуй!!





> Administrator хMail.Ru тема: Вам специальный подарок! Уважаемый пользователь!


Пробел



> Sergey: Мне пришло письмо от друга который умер месяц назад с просьбой отправить смс на номер хххх.Вот .





> "Уважаемый пользователь! Поздравляем Вас с Днем рождения и дарим подарок! Отправьте присвоенный Вам код именинника w14212111 на № <хххх>. Cообщение бесплатное! Убедительно просим Вас не игнорировать, т.к. такой вид подарка подготовлен только для 2 % именинников! С уважением, команда Mail.Ru."





> Привeт Илья, киньутeкстуdoit 1092унaунoм.ух-х-х-ху,убeсплaтнo, этo тeбe сюрприз, пoнрaвится нaдeюсь,унe пoсмoтришь - oбижусьуoчeнь,),,) Потом: от того же пользователя: Илья привет, oтправь текcт +24604 нa нoм. yyyy, беcплaтнo, этo тебе cюрприз, пoнрaвитcя нaдеюcь,не взглянешь - сильнo oбижусь.) Далее там же все в тех же одноклассниках: Илья пpuвет, dload3308 нa нoм. х_х_х_х, беcплaтнo, этo тебе cюpпpuз, пoнpaвuтcя нaдеюcь,не пocмoтpuшь - cuльнo oбuжycь.)





> Привeт! ! !(имя)aaяьпoчтиавыигpывaюквфиюльcкoмекoнкypceчнacл  yчшee;, ефoтo,яменьшeeпpoцeнтaынeщхвaтаeт...,.,; аГлaвныйaпpизю-ecмaртфоныHoкиягпoчтивмoй...o..`;. шВepочкaюмoжeшьшмнeыпoмoчь?.;. ьHyжнoыoтпpaвитьacмc,ьтeкcтe"getstore15629".:: eHoмepскoнкypcac"xxxx",ибeзпкaвычeк.:`. eEcлизнeктяжeлo,ъпpoгoлоcyйoзaaмeня,свядoлгyeнeэoc  тaнуcь!и эKoнечнoлecлиaпoлтopaypyблярнeджaлкo уЗapaнeeщcпacибo!. .





> Внимание! Это системное сообщение! Для подтверждения использования Вашего UIN, и исключения из группы [COMPAD] (Anti-spam), Вам необходимо отправить бесплатное СМС сообщение с текстом bw74 на номер xxxx. Проверить группу Вашего UIN Вы можете посмотрев Вашу личную информацию (Nickname).


 :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## gdn

Очередное предложение любителям пошпионить за другими - тут уже определяется как java-вирус, скорее всего рассылающий смс - но это надо ставить, гораздо неприятнее будет когда будут использовать уязвимости того же IE для Windows Mobile и рассылать таким способом. 



> Запрос авторизации от '(Неизвестный контакт)' (3690081xx): Привет. Не доверяешь любимому человеку? Есть возможность вести контроль о входящих и отправленных смс сообщений,
> его еще называют перехват смс. Пока она бесплатная, т.к проходит тесты.
> Настраиваешь указываешь свой номер , и запускаешь на телефоне жертвы.
> В некоторых городах доступно - Определение местоположения мобильного.
> hxxp://lok.yr1.ру

----------


## Torvic99

сегодня ночью в аську спамом прибило



> Отправитель: ICQ# 598521756
> Внимание: Сообщение от администрации! 
> В честь 15летия ICQ каждый пользователь может бесплатно получить себе 6-значный номер!
> Просто отправляй бесплатную смс, текст `gmjm6icq` на номер 6008 и получи красивый номерок!
> Полная информация об акции: бесплатная смс `gmjm+icq` на номер 6008.
> Количество номеров ограничено.
> * В наличии всего 150 000 номеров! 
> * Только на территории России.

----------


## BELLABRAVO

На мой номер мобильного пришло сообщение: попал в аварию, кончились деньги срочно положи на этот номер *8-905-315-38-90*.
Может кому пригодится.

----------


## BELLABRAVO

Сегодня по аське пришло:

"*581184470* (01:00:43 8/09/2009)
Запрос авторизации
Здравствуйте!
В наше время у операторов мобильной связи есть много недочетов, на них мы можем пополнить свой баланс! Нужно отправить смс"

----------


## valho

На одном форуме



> Сообщение от Alex3600
> Недавно отправил 12 смсок на сумму 3.600 рублей.
> Сайт: _http://sms-angel.ru
> 			
> 		
> 
> рекомендую посетить еще и смс-сатану..
> _http://sms-satana.ru

----------


## Karlson

сестра вчера пожаловалась:



> смотри мне что написали:
> 589038427 (11:05:55 14/09/2009)
> Внимание!
> Зафиксированны более 20 попыток ввода неверного пароля к вашей учетной записи
> Ваш номер был атакован злоумышленниками.
> Необходимо пройти процедуру верификации учетной записи. 
> Для этого требуется подтвердить ваш номер телефона на странице хттп://icqsupport.far.ru 
> Если вы не являетесь владельцем данной учетной записи через 48 часов она будет отключена
> 
> С уважением ICQsupport, [email protected]



уже и смс, и пароль сразу  :Smiley:

----------


## Lexxus

Отрывается страница копия icq.com  :Smiley: ))

----------


## valho

Пришло на почту



> OHA будет мечтать о тебе four часа в сутки!  two версия





> Власть над женщиной – власть над миром!...
> Заказывай систему и получи ТРИ БОНУСА!...





> Для получения доступа к скачиванию необходимо отправить SMS.
> Стоимость методики составляет до 18.5 руб*
> Отправьте SMS*с текстом хххххххххх на номер 3858, или хххххххххх на номер 3649 (для абонентов Мегафон)
> Если у вас не отправляется SMS на 3858, 3649, отправьте SMS с текстом хххххххххх на один из номеров: 8151, 9151, 2858, или хххххххххх на номер 1171 (для абонентов Мегафон)


Как обычно присутствуют "восторженные отзывы покупателей", с фотографиями, взятые от одноклассников, вконтакте или ещё где то

----------


## Joyman79

http://www.online-v-kontakte.com/
10 руб помножить на 90 дней = 900 руб

хорошо работают...

----------


## valho

ygadaika.ru
Якобы сайт телеканала СТС, акция угадай фильм и выиграешь автомобиль, после пары ответов нужно послать смс, стоимость примерно 170-200 р.



> Если Вы уверены, что правильный ответ "........",
> Страна:
> Для России отправте смс с текстом 7748 на сервисный номер 1171
> Услуга платная. Стоимость участия 7 рублей*.

----------


## valho

Один знакомый попросил зайти что то посмотреть на компе, он заметил что его жене кто то пишет, практически все сообщения, которые здесь выложены  :Smiley: , приходят от уже бота Алексей. Сам компик был затроянен по самые уши. Причём его это нисколько не волнует, его волнует что за Алексей приглашает его жену познакомиться в какой то эротической версии вконтакте. Он даже там зарегился и отправил смс и даже этого чувака якобы нашёл, ведь там показывает город где мы живём по IP адресу. Вообщем дурдом...

----------


## valho

vtecte.ru

----------


## Lexxus

> vtecte.ru




P.S. Тыкнул в первый попавшийся тест  :Smiley: ))


P.P.S.  :"http://": gsm-nouck.ru/

----------


## valho

Вы не поверите, но по моему это пишет бот



> Филатов (12:35:52 24/10/2009)
> Привет! Как дела у тебя? =)
>  xxx (12:37:04 24/10/2009)
> Привет норм сам то как?
>  Филатов (12:37:09 24/10/2009)
> И у меня все нормально =)
>  Филатов (12:37:12 24/10/2009)
> Интересную тему хочешь расскажу как мобильный бесплатно пополнить можно ? 
>  xxx (12:37:25 24/10/2009)
> ...

----------


## safetyinfo

Может уже было, но все-таки...
Спам по ICQ, якобы от администрации ICQ
UIN: 400288268
Псевдоним: Администрация ICQ
Дополнительная информация: Этот номер используется для массового уведомления клиентов сети ICQ. Просьба отнестись с пониманием на наши сообщения. С уважением администрация.

"В течение суток Вам необходимо активировать номер повторно, отправив бесплатное SMS сообщение на номер 6008 с текстом m3436 и, тем самым, доказать что Вы не робот. В противном случае Ваш UIN будет удалён c сервера.
Просьба отнестись с пониманием.
С уважением администрация."

----------


## Torvic99

Вот сегодня ночью отловилось такое



> Отправитель: ICQ# 379228799
> Здравствуйте .......... Открыт частный сервис:"ICQ-шпион" 
> Узнайте с кем и о чем переписываются ваши друзья 
> Отправьте SMS с текстом 300+172215484689 на номер 5373 (в тексте присутствуют только цифры и знак "плюс")
> Стоимость смс 2гр. c НДС
> Вам придёт номер ICQ бота, просто отправте ему uin любого человека и перехватываете все его сообщения в реальном времени!

----------


## valho

Скоро будет год как одно и тоже присылают



> Здравствуйте!
> Ваш Фамильный Диплом на фамилию Пупкин составлен 07.03.2009.
> Фамильный диплом откроет Вам тайну, которая долгое время находилась в сокровищницах истории. Откройте таинственные врата поколений, узнайте о Фамилии всё! История фамилии, происхождение фамилии, значение фамилии - всё это станет известно Вам!
> Напоминаем Вам, что для просмотра Вашего Фамильного Диплома необходимо воспользоваться этой ссылкой:
> webkorobka.ru/order.aspx?scid=555650&siid=1&alk=47511D4DFEFA4F8C  930F03630106EF8A&fe=true
> Ваш Фамильный Диплом поступит в обработку сразу же после активации!
> Всех благ,
> Доктор филологических наук
> Олег Валерьевич Волошин,
> ...





> * - Стоимость коротких номеров, Ураина - 30 гривен с НДС и без ПФ,


Ураина - чё за город? (тоесть государтво)  :Cheesy:

----------


## Joyman79

http://vk1.vcantrole.ru/ - очередной смс-развод

----------


## Lexxus

*Joyman79*, да, забавно  :Smiley: 

думаю, многие поведутся...

----------


## valho

vkontrole.com



> Хочешь проверить свою девушку? Мы поможем *с*итать ее смс и звонки!


 :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Lexxus

*valho*,  



```
Registrant:
    Private person
    Misha Tsvetkov        ([email protected])
    Lunacharskogo d.7 kv.54
    Sankt-Peterburg
    Sankt-Peterburg,194356
    RU
    Tel. +7.9112970946

Creation Date: 21-Oct-2009  
Expiration Date: 21-Oct-2010
```

----------


## Wiesel

Баян, наверно, но вчера заметил, что некоторые короткие номера для активации очередного "Контроллера телефонов" (сервис якобы позволяет читать чужие смс), в частности номера 9691 и 9694 несколько раз светились в интернете в сообщениях от вируса, блокирующего загрузку винды. То бишь сервис злоумышленники используют на всю катушку  :Smiley: 

Эх, знать бы куда сообщить о таких номерах, чтоб лавочку прикрыли. И ведь народ _действительно_ отправляет смс по таким лохотронам. Иногда вспоминаешь Лермонтова, который печалился, глядя на свое поколение  :Smiley:

----------


## pig

Оффтоп:



> Гляжу с тоской, дружок, на ваше поколенье:
> Все ждут метафизической халявы.

----------


## Joyman79

> Здравствуйте.
> Пожайлуста помогите мне найти человека. она ушла из дома и не вернулась. 
> если вы что-то знаете о ее место нахождении пожайлуста
> позвоните по этому номеру Tel.89278222885
> За любую полезную информацию гарантирую вознагрождение.
> Вот ее фотография
> teltayna.com/?id=850
> За ранее спасибо.
> Простите за спам.


 :Smiley:

----------


## valho

sms-pravda.com



> Получи полн*о*й доступ к истории SMS и вызовов любого абонента

----------


## Lexxus

А мы продолжаем:




> Твой парень часто говорит, что он на работе? Поиск абонентов раскроет тебе всю правду! gprs-poisk.ru





> Private person
>     Aleksey Terehov        ([email protected])
>     sh. Entuziastov, d. 78, kv.173
>     Moskva
>     Moskva,105568
>     RU
>     Tel. +7.4957329081

----------


## Lexxus

Думаю, из той же оперы:




> Хочется быть победителям в онлайн играх Vkontakte? Данный сервис откроет новые возможности! secret-site.ru

----------


## senyak

Ваша учётная запись: ICQ# 404218135
Отправитель: ICQ# 408144262
Сообщение заблокировано: 
Запрос авторизации:
Внимание! Идет голосование за дом2!

Хочешь что бы дом2 показывали чаще? шли смс на номер 6008 с текстом nmb1tc
Не навидишь дом2? тогда шли смс на номер 6008 с текстом p9mba
С одного номера засчитывается только одна смс.
Стоит как обычная смс

----------


## Ingener

> Стоит как обычная смс


 :"http://": smscost.ru/number/6008

----------


## Lexxus

*Ingener*, для спамеров и мошенников - это обычная смс  :Smiley: )

----------


## senyak

Это не я добавил, а это часть спама. Я то знаю, что обдурят

----------


## Никита Соловьев

> Хочешь что бы дом2 показывали чаще?


Хочу, чтобы совсем не показывали. На какой номер слать?  :Smiley:

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Самое веселое в этом ... что вполне возможно скоро и такое придумают : "Не хотите чтоб дом 2 показывали - пришлите смс!"

----------


## dolph2005

Офф.
Ну да осталось только придумать что типа:
"Если ты не лох то отправь смс на номер xxxx с текстом уууу"

----------


## Lexxus

> Привет, вот сайт mobile-sekret.net.ru можно прочитать чужие СМС, посмотреть кто звонил, а главное что все работает, проверено мной  :-)


Еще один.

----------


## Ingener

Вконтакте пришло сообшение от знакомого (похоже его аккунт ломанули):



> Привет! как дела? Слушай, я тебя умоляю, помоги мне выйграть коммуникатор! Яучаствую в конкурсе на фото.меил.ру и и первое место уже почти моё послезавтра опубликуют результаты, а я на втором месте. Теперь вся надежда на CМC голосование.Поддержи плиз. Отошли CМC c тeкcтoм oz427 на нoмep 9099. Стоит она 3р. Вдолгу не останусь. Заранее оооогромное спасибо!!!!!


 :"http://": smsrent.ru/tariffs/RU/9099/

----------


## Ольа

Отправьте смс сообщение с текстом 8093246 на номер 9395 Что делать????

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*

Ваш аккаунт заблокирован за рассылку спам-сообщений, на основании многочисленных жалоб от пользователей. Для восстановления анкеты вам необходимо пройти процедуру активации. Отправьте смс сообщение с текстом 8093246 на номер 9395. В ответном смс сообщение Вы получите код активации, который необходимо ввести ниже. Если в течение месяца ваш аккаунт не будет активирован, мы оставляем за собой право удалить его.           ПОМОГИТЕ!!!!ПЛИЗ!!!!

----------


## Ingener

> Отправьте смс сообщение с текстом 8093246 на номер 9395 Что делать????


смс НЕ отправляйте - это лохотрон.
 :"http://": smsrent.ru/tariffs/RU/9395/

----------


## Lexxus

> Что делать????
> 
>  ПОМОГИТЕ!!!!ПЛИЗ!!!!


Закрыть Вконтакте, выйти в люди, позвонить друзьям.
Да много чего можно делать в реальной жизни.

Или в раздел *Помогите*

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> Отправьте смс сообщение с текстом 8093246 на номер 9395 Что делать????
> 
> *Добавлено через 3 минуты*
> 
> Ваш аккаунт заблокирован за рассылку спам-сообщений, на основании многочисленных жалоб от пользователей. Для восстановления анкеты вам необходимо пройти процедуру активации. Отправьте смс сообщение с текстом 8093246 на номер 9395. В ответном смс сообщение Вы получите код активации, который необходимо ввести ниже. Если в течение месяца ваш аккаунт не будет активирован, мы оставляем за собой право удалить его.           ПОМОГИТЕ!!!!ПЛИЗ!!!!


Вы уже сами ответили что нужно сделать ... Вы пришли сюда, осталось выполнить правила и пролечить комп.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Joyman79

СМС-развод  :Cheesy: 
 :"http://": uvelichim.com/
 :"http://": nekonchay.com/

----------


## Lula

http://sms-price.net/

неплохой украинский сервис, помогает определить стоимость по Украине, владельца, в каких целях используется номер, комментрарии + можно редактировать самому и добавлять инфу.

----------


## Lexxus

Думаю, из этой же серии:




> Устал от рутины? Найди себе девочку по вкусу на secretfan.org.ru


Я люблю со вкусом курицы, а Вы?  :lol:

----------


## Lexxus

:"http://": mobilopening.com

Порадовал бред ниже  :Smiley: 




> *По статистике 96% супружеских пар изменяют.*
> 
> Вы хотите знать правду? Многие считают, что всё лучше не знать. Другая часть витает в «облаках доверия».

----------


## Lexxus

Снова развод




> (09:53:03) Lexus: Ваша любовная парочка будет приятно удивлена гороскопом на 2010 год! sexytiger.ru

----------


## T0R

Если к сетям относить и сотовые, то вот еще один варнинг развода.

Пару недель назад, мне на мобильник (билайн) позвонил мужик, представился сотрудником билайна (при этом номер не определился, стояла защита от определения - первый "звоночек").

Начал говорить, что в билайне проводиться модернизация оборудования (базовых станций и т.д.) и они некую часть абонентов толи переносят куда-то, толи перерегистрируют ... и для того, что бы меня не отключили (! - вот тут я прифигел слегка), им нужно надиктовать мои личные данные (ФИО и т.д.).

В общем, развод чисто соц.инженерией ... но мужичек довольно убедительно говорит хорошо поставленным голосом, что может подействовать. Я отключился, но он названивал мне минут 5 непрерывно потом.

Расчитано на людей, малознакомых с техникой вообще и механизмом сотовой связи в частности.

Будте осторожны.

----------


## Lexxus

*T0R*, ага, моей подруге тоже звонили якобы с билайна.
Хотя звонивший был с мегафона.  :Smiley:

----------


## Rampant

Читать чужие смски стало не актуально, на просторах интернет новый развод - раздеваем весь мир!!! Опять же сначало отправив энную сумму денег))
_http://fmtiz.phonescan.ru

----------


## Joyman79

Новый вид смс-лохотрона:
 :"http://": mobilskaner.ru

----------


## Joyman79

:"http://": fast-lang.com
 :"http://": no-tabac.ru
 :"http://": super-priz.com
 :"http://": big-dengi.ru
 :"http://": tvoya-smert.ru

----------


## Юльча

> Новый вид смс-лохотрона:
> mobilskaner.ru


интересно, здесь только на деньги разводят или и вирус подсовывают?  :Smiley:

----------


## DefesT

Уже смс-контроллеры потихоньку уходят, на смену им приходят новые виды смс-мошенничества - "нереальные" программы для телефона; методика похудения; онлайновые лже-антивирусы.
...Не давно на мобайл приходит смс непонятно от кого, примерно такого типа: "Мам, пап, привет. Я сейчас не могу разговаривать, очень занят, поверьте. Очень срочно нужны деньги, положите вот на этот номер [неизвестный номер]".
Уже слышал про это, вот сам с этим столкнулся. Текст сообщения может быть изменен как угодно. В основном такой вид обмана рассчитан на старшее поколение.
Небольшой оффтоп 
Но бывает, злоумышленники совсем наглеют. Возьму пример одного из моих знакомых. Вышел, как он говорит, по делам из дома. В квартире осталась его мать. Не знаю каким боком так случилось, но вдруг через определенное время звонок на домашний, подходит мама, там ей отвечает серьезный дядя, мол здрасти, у нас в отделении ваш сынок родимый, что он попал, светит ему статья за распространение наркотиков бла бла, берет мать на испуг, она сама в панике. Говорит, что можно это дело исправить за кругленькую сумму в 30000р. Сказал, что перезвонит. Мать в слезах бежит к сотовому телефону и набирает номер сына. А телефон его недоступен. Совпадение??? Уже начала искать хотеть какую-то сумму, но вдруг через некоторые время приходит сын, в спешке он, как оказалось, забыл паспорт. Мать стоит в шоке, вообщем всё ему рассказала, потом позвонили в милицию. Чем вся это историю закончилось, не знаю, но тоже про такое слышал. Видать следили за моим знакомым, пропалили где он живет, а вот насчет его телефона, почему он был недоступен в тот момент, он сам не знал. Так вот лучше предупредить своих родителей, если кто не знает.

----------


## Joyman79

:"http://": poisk.gdezvezda.ru/
 :"http://": gdezvezda.ru/

----------


## Nexus

В аську пришло, от знакомого.



> Привет, посмотри что у тебя с системой, постоянно от тебя получаю вирусы. на вот просканируй компьютер, все лечит быстро comp-guard.com/ и там же можно сделать, чтоб аккаунт не могли взломать


Захотелось проверить, что там.  :Cheesy: 

Оказалось всего навсего антивирусный лже-онлайн сканер.
Работает типично для многих подобных сканеров.

Проходя по ссылке, перенаправляет на  :"http://": pc-antishpion.com/. 
А дальше все как положено, яркая красочная здоровенная кнопка "Запустить проверку". После нажатия идет фиктивное сканирование, находя вирусы, трояны. Затем появляется отчет об обнаружении и лиценз. соглашением с кнопкой для удаления зловредов. Нажимая, видим до боли знакомое окошко  :Smiley: 
Скрины прикладываю, может кому интересно.


Загрузка на компьютер зловредных файлов не обнаружено.
Не попадайтесь  :Wink:

----------


## agnec

еще один якобы антивирус - http://order-diet-pill.com/
сделано красиво. чего-то грузит, сканит, естественно находит:
-------------------
Результаты проверки:
Обнаружена уязвимость системы в файле System32/framedynos.dll
Ваш IP адрес не обнаружен в спам базах
Обнаружена уязвимость браузера - cookies/virus.xkontkte.ru
-------------------
да только незадача:
каталог System32 в линуксе отсутствует
и cookies/virus.xkontkte.ru также отсутствует
 :Wink: 
при нажатии на кнопку "установить защиту" вылезает окно с предложением отправить СМС:
--------------------
Стоимость доступа составляет до 18.5 руб*
Отправьте SMS* с текстом 75882410943 на номер 2858     
Если у вас не отправляется SMS на 2858, отправьте SMS с текстом 75882410943 на один из номеров: 9151, 8151
-------------------
настоящая цена естественно в разы больше.

----------


## VERVOLF

мой знакомый тоже на пингвине сидит  ему примерно такое чтото в этом роде прибегало толи по почте толи по аналогу аськи
какойто новейший сканер или снифер (точно непомню) локальных сетей
после запуска на виртуальной машине нашел 4 !!!! вируса в базе CAM 
вот жалко номера непомню
машину парня откуда сие творение пришло уже вылечили
иногда дествительно когда сталкиваешся со словом СМС  у меня уже припадки ярости начинаются!!!!
кстати  ув хелперы  советую обратить свое внимание на otvet.mail.ru  там  70% сообшений об этих СМС  то в контакте то однокласники
иногда попадаются интересные экземпляры вирусов

----------


## valho

Это конечно не про смс немного, разводят на пароли от мэйла и аккаунта в онлайн игрушке, якобы администрация -

----------


## magaxed

Не кто не знает почему Вконтакте отказывается отсылать пароль на yahoo?

----------


## Bacardi

> Вконтакте отказывается отсылать пароль на yahoo


А для чего это делать?

----------


## pig

Видимо, в целях восстановления оного. Остаётся уточнить - это действительнго ВКонтакт упрямится или же на самом деле Yahoo с него почту не принимает.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

